# French Dentist



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Last week I broke a tooth one of the back ones and needed a Dentist. To my surprise the one nearest to me had an appointment available today (Monday 15th). This was a bit worrying as French Dentists usually have a 2 month waiting list.

I needn't have worried. This guy is marvellous, much better than my Dentist in the UK. Quick, efficient and very nearly totally Painless (just a little discomfort from the injection).

He X-Rayed the whole of my mouth and showed me the damage I'd done on the computer screen. It was very, very extensive. I thought I would lose the tooth to be perfectly frank. 8O Only about half of it was left and I didn't think it could be salvaged (I don't do things by halves me... :roll: )

He performed major root canal work removing the 3 nerves that fed the tooth in popped in a temporary filling all in about 20 minutes.

So if you need a Dentist in and around the Versailles area or southern Paris, Ile de France area area try:

Docteur Thierry Amar
Chirurgien-Dentiste
41bis, Avenue de l'Europe
78140, Velizy
France.

+33 1 34 65 77 01

His English is not very good but just enough to let you know what he needs to do. The Receptionist/Dental Nurse does not speak any English.

I've spent a lot of time in various Dentist's chairs around the world and Docteur Amar is probably the best Dentist I've come across. Seriously impressed.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

I know it's indiscreet to ask, but how did the price compare to over here?? 

J


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't know yet as it is partially covered by French Social Security (I have a French Socal Security number) and some more work is required. The French Social Security need to confirm that that work was required before they'll cough up their part as well.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hope alls well with the mouth. but you did not tell us how much?


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

ok got that! keep out of the cold/


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

4 hours after leaving the "chair" I'm fine. The anesthetic has completely worn off and there's no real discomfort apart from the taste of Oil of Cloves :lol: 

As soon as I have a price I'll post it here but it may take a little time depending on the French Social Security.


I do know that a Checkup with X-Ray and Clean is about 35€.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Blimey, that's cheap - my dentist charges £35 just for a check-up.


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

I was in Beaune last June, having a good french lunch, when half of one of my teeth broke off! It had cracked across an old filling.
First week of a six week holiday, so it had to be fixed.
It was Friday, so needed to do it fast.
I went to the local Tourist Office. The lovely lady phoned around and got me an appointment just around the corner for 4pm the same day.
I went back for the 'van for my E111 but the dentist didn't want to see it.
He worked alone, but did two xrays and a permenant filling in 45 minutes.
Total cost 49 euros.
When I got back to UK, my dentist said she would have charged much more over here on NHS.

Vivre la france.


----------

